# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  بهترين برنامه ريزي براي آزمون كارشناسي ارشد

## sanaz e

با سلام به همه دوستان
من ميخواستم بدونم بهترين برنامه ريزي درسي و زماني براي آماده شدن براي كنكور كارشناسي ارشد چي هستش؟
يعني چه مدت در سال و در روز بايد درس بخونيم؟
چه جوري بخونيم يعني يعني درس به درس يا چند درس با هم؟
چه پيش نياز و پس نيازهايي رو بايد رعايت كنيم؟
چه منابعي بهترند؟
 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## sanaz e

كسي نيست جواب بده؟؟؟؟
من خودم پيش نياز و پس نيازها رو چندان رعايت نميكنم و همچنين يك درس رو از ابتدا تا آخر ميخونم و بعد ميرم سراغ يك درس ديگه ولي مطمئنم راه بهتري هم هست. خيلي از موفقان كنكور گفتند كه بايد 2 يا 3 درس رو همزمان خوند و به جلو پيش برد. اگر كسي توي كنكور ارشد موفق شده شيوه مطالعه و برنامه ريزيشو بگه لطفا

----------


## sanaz e

از بچه هايي كه قبول شدن كسي نيست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## whitehat

شما نمی توانید از کسی بخواهید این کار را برای شما انجام بده چون هر کس برای خودش شیوه و روشی برای درس خواندن داره. ولی بطور کلی شما باید سعی کنید تمام درسها را بر اساس اولویت و رعایت پیشنیار بخوانید. روز خود را به سه قسمت تقسیم کنید و بهترین ساعتی که در آن یادگیریتان زیاد است را به درسهای عمومی و ریاصیات اختصاص دهید،قسمت دوم را به دروس حفظی و قسمت سوم را برای ارزیابی خود وقت بگذارید.
قبلا در یکی از تاپیک ها بطور مفصل توضیح دادم بهتره به آن تاپیک مراجعه کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز آيا لازمه كه چند درس مختلف (مثلا رياضيات و حفذيات) رو با هم خوند؟ يعني راندمان يادگيري رو بالا ميبره يا نه؟

----------


## Ai_Kord

اگه میخواهید موفق باشید اولین شرط اینه که به خودتون ایمان داشته باشید . این از همه مسایل دیگه مهمتره وقتی دارید میخونید با علاقه کامل بخونید و به خودتون بگید که اگر قراره فقط یک نفر تو دنیا این مطلب رو عمیق بفهمه اون یک نفر شمایید چون هیچ کس به اندازه شما به خودش ایمان نداره .تو کنکور مسایل روانی و انگیزه درونی از همه چی مهمتره. اصلا نگران نباشید. با مسایل عادی برخورد کنید. 
برای تعداد ساعات و زمان شروع بستگی داره سطح خودتون چه طور باشه. اگه تو دانشگاه خوبی لیسانس گرفتید و درستون خوب باشه لازم نیست خیلی زود شروع کنید چون ممکنه زود تحلیل برید. من خودم آذر ماه شروع کردم روزی 3 -4 ساعت میخوندم ولی بهمن ماه روزی 7-8 ساعت مفید میخوندم.رتبم هم 21 علوم شده. البته نرم افزار خیلی خیلی بیشتر از اینها باید بخونید.رقیبا بیشتر و قوی ترن.اگر هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشدید باید از تابستون شروع کنید که طی ترم کلاس های دانشگاه وققتون رو میگیرن.
درس هایی که بهش علاقه دارید رو زودتر از همه تو برنامتون بذارید. من خودم 3 تا کتاب رو  با هم شروع میکردم از هرکدوم تا وقتی که خسته میشدم هر چند مبحث میشد میخوندم. وقتی خسته شدم یه کتاب دیگه میخوندم. یعنی ممکن بود روزی 3 کتاب عوض کنم یا سه روز پشت سر هم یه کتاب رو بخونم. فقط یه کاری میکردم که تمام مدت با عشق و علاقه بخونم از اینکه داشتم میخوندم خیلی خوشحال بودم. اینجوری مطالب رو خیلی زودتر و راحت تر میفهمیدم. با اینکه سر کار هم میرفتم تمرکز داشتم.
کتاب خوب خیلی مهمه . وقتتون رو روی کتابای به درد نخور نذارید . بعضی مولفا فقط اسمشون بزرگه کتاباشون به درد نمیخوره. نظر شخصی: هر کتابی که اسم جعفرنژاد توش اومده رو نخونید!

----------


## sanaz e

با سلام دوست عزيز
ممنون از حسن توجه و حوصله اي كه صرف كرديد. من هم با نظر شما موافقم جعفر نژاد زياد جالب نيست. من كتابهاي درس و كنكور مي خونم مثل پوران پژوهش يا راهيان ارشد. 
آيا لازمه كتابهاي اصلي دروس هم خونده بشن؟
ميشه لطف كنيد بگيد شما از چه منابعي استفاده كرديد؟
آيا كلاس كنكور رفتن از نظر شما لازمه ؟ مثل پارسه يا سنجش كه خيلي هم تبليغ ميكنند...

----------


## Felony

> آيا كلاس كنكور رفتن از نظر شما لازمه ؟ مثل پارسه يا سنجش كه خيلي هم تبليغ ميكنند...


کلاس کنکور هیچ تاثیری بر قبولی شما نداره ، این اطلاعات و میزان مطالب فراگرفته شده توسط شماست که درصد قبلویتون رو میبره بالا ، وگرنه کلاس کنکور چه چیزی رو میخواد به شما آموزش بده که داخل کتابهاتون نیست ؟

تنها مزیت این نوع کلاسها این هست که نکاتی در مرود روش های تست زنی درشون گفته میشه که اون هم میتونید با کمی هزینه و صرف 2 ، 3 جلسه نزدیکای کنکور یاد بگیرید که باز هم معلوات شما حرف اول رو میزنه ...

----------


## sanaz e

> کلاس کنکور هیچ تاثیری بر قبولی شما نداره ، این اطلاعات و میزان مطالب فراگرفته شده توسط شماست که درصد قبلویتون رو میبره بالا ، وگرنه کلاس کنکور چه چیزی رو میخواد به شما آموزش بده که داخل کتابهاتون نیست ؟


دوست عزيز ممنون از توضيحات خوبتون. اول ميخواستم بپرسم شما خودتون قبول شديد؟ بي كلاس يا با كلاس؟
دوم درسته تا آدم خودش نخواد و تلاش نكنه نميشه ولي براي بعضيا مثل من كه چند ساليه از ليسانسمون گذشته يادگيري بعضي از مطالب برامون مستلزم صرف وقت بيشتريه و گاهي بي نتيجه. مثلا من خودم توي درساي رياضياتي نسبتا ضعيفترم. منظور از كلاس كنكور جايي يا كسي هست كه بشه اونجا رفع اشكال كرد يا بدون اتلاف وقت مطلبي رو ياد گرفت. بنده تا بحال توي هيچ كلاس كنكوري شركت نكردم. ميخواستم نظر بقيه رو هم بدونم. خصوصا اونايي كه رفتن و قبول هم شدن.

----------


## Felony

> دوست عزيز ممنون از توضيحات خوبتون. اول ميخواستم بپرسم شما خودتون قبول شديد؟ بي كلاس يا با كلاس؟


 :چشمک: من امسال تازه باید کنکور بدم و کلاس کنکور هم شرکت نکردم ولی در آزمونهای چند جای مختلف شرکت میکنم و با توجه به این که فقط کتابها رو میخونم و روزی چند ساعت تست میزنم تا با تست ها آشنا شم از 90 % افرادی که کلاس کنکور میرن بهتر تست میزنم و ترازم هم بیشتره و باید توجه کنید که اون 10 % هم کمکاری خودمه ، در ضمن این حرف که تاثیر چندانی نداره گفته ی من نیست و بیشتر کسانی که قبول میشن همین رو میگن .

ببینید مثلا شما میرید برای درس عربی کلاس تقویتی و خیلی خوب هم بهتون آموزش میدن ولی شما نه اون درس رو تمرین میکنید و نه اصلا تا به حال اصل کتابش رو خوندید پس هیچ تاثیری نداره ، کلاس کنکور هم همینطور هست اگر واقعا توانایی دارید که کتابهای خودتون رو بخونید + تست + مطالب کنکوری و ... بله کلاس کنکور هم بد نیست .




> دوم درسته تا آدم خودش نخواد و تلاش نكنه نميشه ولي براي بعضيا مثل من كه چند ساليه از ليسانسمون گذشته يادگيري بعضي از مطالب برامون مستلزم صرف وقت بيشتريه و گاهي بي نتيجه. مثلا من خودم توي درساي رياضياتي نسبتا ضعيفترم. منظور از كلاس كنكور جايي يا كسي هست كه بشه اونجا رفع اشكال كرد يا بدون اتلاف وقت مطلبي رو ياد گرفت.


اگر منظورتون اینجور کلاس ها است بله خوبه ، مثلا اگر شما در درسی ضعیف هستید به هر نحو خودتون رو در اون درس قوی کنید چون در کنکور 1 سوال هم 1 سواله و اگر کسی یا منبعی رو ندارید تا مشکلاتتون رو رفع کنه گزینه ای بجز کلاس باقی نمیمونه ...

----------


## sanaz e

متاسفانه اگر كسي بخواد خودش بخونه منابع درسي كنكوري كم هستن.

----------


## setarehman

دوستان چه منابعي رو پيشنهاد ميكنن؟
ميشه كتاباي مفيد رو نام ببريد؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> متاسفانه اگر كسي بخواد خودش بخونه منابع درسي كنكوري كم هستن.





> دوستان چه منابعي رو پيشنهاد ميكنن؟
> ميشه كتاباي مفيد رو نام ببريد؟


‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌

----------


## Ai_Kord

> آيا كلاس كنكور رفتن از نظر شما لازمه ؟ مثل پارسه يا سنجش كه خيلي هم تبليغ ميكنند...


نه. من کلاس کنکور نرفتم. احساس نیاز نمیکردم.فکر میکردم اگر خودم بخونم وقتم رو بهتر استفاده کردم. وقت و انرژیی که برای رفت و آمد به کلاس میذارید با اونچه که ازش بدست میارید رو بسنجید ببینید که واقعا نیاز دارید یا به خاطر تبلیغات ... 
قبل از کلاس رفتن حتما خودتون اون درس رو یه دور سرسری هم شده بخونید وگرنه اصلا هیچ استفاده ای نمیتونید ببرید.تو انتخاب کلاس هم خیلی دقت کنید.تا وقت و هزینتون هدر نره




> آيا لازمه كتابهاي اصلي دروس هم خونده بشن؟


من خودم روی اکثر کتابای اصلی تسلط نسبی داشتم اول با کتابای کنکور (اغلب راهیان ارشد و مقسمی و..) شروع میکردم و هر مبحثی رو که تموم میکردم کتاب اصلی رو هم نگاه مینداختم. هر جا هم که کتابای تست کم کاری کرده بودن با خوندن کتابای اصلی جبران میکردم. در کل نمیشه اصلی ها رو کلا کنار گذاشت.

فکر میکنم تاثیر کتاب (یا جزوه) خوب خیلی بیشتر از تاثیر کلاس رفتن باشه.

به سایت مانشت http://www.manesht.ir  یه سر بزنیدجواب خیلی از سوالاتون رو میتونید اونجا بگیرید

----------


## powerboy2988

یک سری به اینجا بزنید
www.forum.karshenasi.com
تو قسمت کارشناسی ارشد کلی در این مورد بحث و گفتگو کردیم با اعضا

----------


## sanaz e

من كتابهاي پوران پژوهش و راهيان ارشد رو خوندم. متاسفانه يه سري نكات تستي توي يكي جا افتاده كه توي يكي ديگه بهش اشاره شده و بالعكس. يعضي از تستها هم دو جواب متفاوت براشون در نظر گرفته شده :افسرده: 
اين باعث عدم اطمينان به هر دو انتشارات شده. البته پوران پژوهش در ورژنهاي جديد كتابهاش مطالب رو كاملتر و بروزتر كرده.

----------


## sanaz e

بسياري از دوستان كه بعضا موفق هم شدن ميگن كه كتاب بهتر از جزوه يا كتابهاي كنكور/درس هستش. مي خواستم نظر بقيه دوستان رو هم بپرسم؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## pesar irooni

سلام
خیلی خوبه که از الان به فکری. اما من پارسال این موقع کلی درس خونده بودم. ببین شما باید پله پله قدم برداری. آروم آروم. اول با روزی 2 ساعت شروع کن. اونم از یه درسی که حجمش زیاده و یا برای شما سخته. مثلا من از مدار منطقی شروع کردم. از اردیبهشت خودم رو مجبور کردم حداقل روزی 2 ساعت مدار رو بخونم. چون ترم آخر بود و پروژه ام هم سنگین بود بیشتر نمیشد بخونم. بعد که فارغ التحصیل شدم روزی 4 5 ساعت خوندم و اواسط تابستون بود روزی 8 ساعت میخوندم. روزای آخر روزی 12 ساعت ......
اما من چون آدم محافظه کاری بودم  و باید مطالب رو عمقی بخونم تا بفهمم اینقدر زود شروع کردم.
======== برنده همیشه کسیه که بیشتر از همه تمرین کرده (تو تمام زمینه ها) ==========
هر چند که واقعا این آخرا کم آورده بودم و البته با استرسی که واسه خودم درست کردم یه گند حسابی به امتحان زدم و هر چی که بلد بودم رو نتونستم بزنم. ولی با این حال نتیجه گرفتم. کارنامه ام رو هم اینجا گذاشتم :
http://majid4me.blogfa.com/
من پیشنهاد میکنم حتما آزمون ها رو ثبت نام کنید مخصوصا پارسه چون تعداد شرکت کنندگانش از همه بیشتره. من آزمونای نصیر و قلم چی رو هم از دوستانم میگرفتم و تو خونه از خودم آزمون میگرفتم. پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم اینکار رو بکنید. رتبه تو آزمون پارسه گواهی قوی بر قبول شدن و یا نشدن شماست. اونی که تو پارسه رتبش میشه 1000 1500 احتمالا قبول نخواهد شد. هیچ وقت سعی نکنید بر حسب درصد خودتون رو مقایسه کنید چون سطح سوالات تو هر آزمون متفاوت هست. بر حسب رتبه اینکار رو بکنید.
من جزوه های پارسه رو، کتابهای قلم چی و پوران رو خوندم اما هیچی به پای کتاب نمیرسه. اما ابدا سعی نکنید برای دروسی همچون ریاضیات کتابهای مرجع رو بخونید. ریاضیات یه استثناست که بهتره از جزوه های موسسات و یا کتابهای تست بخونید.
ضمنا حتما دروس رو با هم شروع کنید که با هم تموم شند. اگه بخواهید بصورت سریالی درسها رو بخونید شانس قبولی خودتون رو پایین آوردید. اما در مورد درسی مثل معماری میتونید اول نصف مدار رو بخونید و بعد معماری رو شروع کنید. همینطور ساختمان و الگوریتم و ...
ژمانبندی برای دروس یادتون نره. فوق العاده مهمه. مثلا من تعیین کرده بودم تا آخر هر ماه فلان درس به فلان صفحه باید رسیده باشه و اگه یکی جلو میفتاد و اون یکی عقب از ساعت یکی کم و به اون یکی اضافه میکردم. من سعی میکردم تو 2 روز نهایتا 3 روز درسها تقسیم بشند و اگه بیشتر بشه شما برای شروع هر بحث نیاز به دوره خواهید داشت که خیلی وقتتون رو میگیره.
از همه مهمتر باز هم میگم: سعی کنید هر کاری بلدید انجام بدید تا استرس موقع سراغ شما نیاد که (مثل من) خراب کنید.

ان شاء الله که موفق بشید.

----------


## sanaz e

كسي ميدونه مواد امتحاني امسال چيه؟
خبري از كامپايلر و پايگاه و طراحي زبانها و ... هست يا نه؟

----------


## sanaz e

با سلام دوباره به دوستان
من تمام درسها رو بجز 2 درس از رياضي يك دور كردم تا اينجا. الان به معماري رسيدم چون توش ضعيف بودم گذاشتم آخر. كمي خسته شدم و تمركز اول رو ندارم. از طرفي چون خودم دارم مي خونم و معماري رو بلد نبودم يادگيريم خيلي كند شده و مغزم تحليل رفته. چي كار كنم كه دوباره با نشاط درس بخونم؟ چطوري از پس اين معماري بربيام؟
معماري منو اينطوري كرده :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> با سلام دوباره به دوستان
> من تمام درسها رو بجز 2 درس از رياضي يك دور كردم تا اينجا. الان به معماري رسيدم چون توش ضعيف بودم گذاشتم آخر. كمي خسته شدم و تمركز اول رو ندارم. از طرفي چون خودم دارم مي خونم و معماري رو بلد نبودم يادگيريم خيلي كند شده و مغزم تحليل رفته. چي كار كنم كه دوباره با نشاط درس بخونم؟ چطوري از پس اين معماري بربيام؟
> معماري منو اينطوري كرده


سلام،
به نظر من درسی رو که ازش متنفرید یا نمی تونید یاد بگیرید رو با دوستانتون بخونید، کسایی که اون درس رو خوب یاد دارند. بعد از این که یک دور کردید حتماً *دوباره خودتون تنها بخونید.*

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز مشكل من اينه كه هيچ كسي در دسترسم نيست كه باهاش درس بخونم و مجبورم همه درسها رو تنهايي بخونم

----------


## arezoo_66

من درس معماري و منطقي رو هيچ وقت نفهميدم اگه اينارو 0 بزنم خيلي رتبه ام مياد پايين ؟
يا اينكه خودم و بكشم تا بخونمشون
من تو نرم مي خوام شركت كنم اما به نظرتون مي ارزه كه بشينم و مدار التريكي بخونم و هوش هم شركت كنم؟
آخه همدان هوش داره 10 نفر هم امسال گرفته

----------


## hamidinejad

دوست عزیز

درس مدار منطقی راحت ترین درس رشته کامپیوتر میباشه شما اگر این درس رو نمی فهمید به احتمال زیاد در ساختمان گسسته هم 50 درصد اول مشکل دارید!

بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم برید سر کلاس استاد خوب و از اول شروع کنید!

مطمئنا به نتیجه میرسید چون استاد نکته هایی میگه که اصلا نه میشه توی جزوه ریز به ریز نوشت نه توی کتابها هست!

بعدش هم مدار منطقی رو نمی خونن !! باید اونو تمرین کنید!

----------


## sanaz e

درس مدار منطقي يكي از درسهاي شيرين و قابل فهم براي من بوده هميشه. حتي اون موقع كه مي خواستم توي دانشكده پاسش كنم دوستش داشتم. ولي مشكل من اينه كه همونقدر كه منطقي برام راحته بجاش معماري واسم شده يه قول. هميشه باهاش مشكل داشتم. با اينكه هر دو درس ارتباط نزديكي با هم دارند.

حالا سوال من اينه كه معماري رو چطور بخونم و ياد بگيرم كه مثل مدار منطقي واسم روون و آسون بشه. حداقل يكم واسم راحت تر بشه. :متفکر: 

من الان دارم واسه ارشد مي خونم و به معماري رسيدم. ولي دارم احساس ميكنم مشكلاتم توي درس معماري داره اعتماد به نفس و روحيه ام رو كم ميكنه :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hamidinejad

اگه باعث تضعیف روحیه شده می تونید اونو بی خیال شید و قسمته های قابل فهم رو بخونید!

وقت خیلی ارزش داره !

ابتدا به اونهایی که علاقه دارید بپردازید سپس در صورت اضافه بودن وقت معماری رو مرور کنید!

کتابهای مختلف معماری رو جستجو کنید از لحاظ شیوایی مطالب

----------


## pesar irooni

خانم sanaz e
من هم عین شما بودم. مدار رو خوشم میومد اما معماری برام یه غول بود و یه غول موند.
من خیلی سعی کردم تو معماری خودم رو بکشم بالا. شاید باور نکنید اما از رو چهار تا کتاب معماری رو میخوندم. بعدش فهمیدم یه سری سوالاش کلیشه ایه و مدام به طرق مختلف تکرار میشه. رو اونها کار کردم و تونستم تو کنکورهای آزمایشی از 5 تا سوال هر آزمون 2 یا 3 تاش رو میزدم (غلط یا درست بماند)
اما سر جلسه کنکور از 6 سوال حتی 1 دونه هم نتونستم بزنم (هر چند که یکی دوتاش واقعا آسون بود)



> اگه اينارو 0 بزنم خيلي رتبه ام مياد پايين


اما بهر حال تونستم روزانه قبول بشم. پس نا امید نباشید و بخونید.

----------


## hani bageri

سلام
چه جالب


> اما سر جلسه کنکور از 6 سوال حتی 1 دونه هم نتونستم بزنم (هر چند که یکی دوتاش واقعا آسون بود)


پس واقعا درسهاي سخت براي همه سخته و خيلي روي رتبه تاثير نداره!
البته فكر ميكنم درصدهاي رياضي شما تونسته جايگزين درصد صفر معماري بشه
شما كدوم درسها از درسهاي مشترك رو بهتر زديد؟

----------


## pesar irooni

ساختمان داده از 7 تا سوال 6 تاش رو درست زدم و B TREE هم که نزده بودم حذف شد و سیستم عامل که جز سوال آخر که اشتباه زدم بقیه رو درست زدم. مدار و نظریه هم 50 50 زدم.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> ساختمان داده از 7 تا سوال 6 تاش رو درست زدم و B TREE هم که نزده بودم حذف شد و سیستم عامل که جز سوال آخر که اشتباه زدم بقیه رو درست زدم. مدار و نظریه هم 50 50 زدم.


با اين درصد هايي كه شما دروس مشترك را زدي نكنه خدايي نكرده نفر اول يا دوم شديد به ما چيزي نمي گيد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mamdos

نمی‌دونم به نظر شما کدوم قسمت معماری سخته ولی یه پیشنهاد دارم که فکر کنم جواب بده! اون هم اینه که دو تا بردبورد و مقداری آی‌سی و سیم و مقاومت و ... از بازار بخرید و سعی کنید یک کامپیوتر ساده رو خودتون ببندید! البته در درس آزمایشگاه معماری کامپیوتر قاعدتاً این کار انجام می‌شه (یا باید بشه!). من شخصاً به خاطر این جنبه‌ی کاربردی درس معماری رو دوست داشتم با این که علاقه‌ی اصلی‌م نرم‌افزار بود. برام جالب بود که بدونم کامپیوتر چه جوری کار می‌کنه.
البته روش معقول‌ترش اینه که یک کامپیوتر ساده رو طراحی کنید و در یه نرم‌افزار مثل Modelsim یا Maxplus شبیه‌سازی کنید. به نظر من که کار لذت‌بخشیه و واقعاً معماری رو در جان آدم می‌نشونه! ممکنه اینجوری بهش علاقه‌مند بشید و راحت‌تر بخونید و بفهمیدش.
بعدش هم به نظر من سخت‌ترین درس رو هم می‌شه ساده گرفت! یعنی ازش نترسید و سعی کنید آسون بگیریدش (ازش برای خودتون غول نسازید! یه جا خوندم که هر کاری رو ساده بگیرید واقعاً براتون ساده می‌شه.). یا کمی در وب بگردید و کاربردهاش رو یا مطالب آموزشی جالب در موردش ببینید تا بهش علاقه‌مند بشید.

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز من وقت ندارم اينقدر مهربانانه! با معماري برخورد كنم :افسرده: 
يك راه حل سريع و زودبازده واسه يادگيري ميخوام

----------


## sanaz e

دوستان هر كس راه حل روانشناسي داره واسه جلوگيري از كاهش اعتماد به نفس و خستگي و كاهش قوي ذهني ارائه بده لطفا :متفکر:

----------


## Mamdos

حالا اون کامپیوتر بستن روی بردبورد رو ندیده بگیرید، ولی به نظر من شبیه‌سازی ارزشش رو داره! اصلاً تا احساس نکنید کاربرد عملی داره و باهاش کار نکنید براتون جذاب نمی‌شه و از این حالت خشک در نمیاد. اونقدری هم وقت نمی‌گیره (فکر کنم یک هفته‌ای می‌شه راهش انداخت) ولی در عوض مطالب بعدی معماری رو خیلی راحت و مثلاً در نصف زمان قبلی می‌فهمید و وقت مصرف شده جبران هم می‌شه. یعنی به این صرف وقت به چشم یک سرمایه‌گذاری نگاه کنید. حتی اگر نتونید شبیه‌سازی رو انجام بدید حین کار کلی چیز یاد می‌گیرید.

اینها رو برای این می‌گم که خودم تجربه کردم. برای کنکور معماری چندان به من فشار نیاورد و از وقتی معماری رو پاس کرده بودم به خوبی یادم بود چون آن موقع هم یک بار یک سی‌پی‌یو به عنوان پروژه طراحی کرده بودم (که البته در ModelSim کار نکرد! ولی حین طراحی کلی چیز یاد گرفتم) و هم آزمایشگاه معماری رو گذرونده بودم. برای همین برای کنکور یک مرور روی قسمت‌های حفظی و فرعی و تست زدن کافی بود (البته درصد معماری‌ام را جدا ندارم ولی دروس مشترک رو ۴۶٪ زدم).

در مورد بقیه‌ی درس‌ها هم پیشنهاد می‌کنم با روش‌های مشابهی برای خودتون جذابش کنید. حالا نه این که یک سیستم عامل بنویسید ولی مثلاً در وب بگردید و ببینید ملت راجع به موضوع چی گفتن (منظورم بیشتر وب‌گاه‌های خارجیه). مثلاً خیلی از وب‌گاه‌های خارجی یا وب‌گاه‌های دانشگاه‌های خارجی پویانمایی‌های آموزشی راجع به برخی مفاهیم دارند یا به کمک مثال و به شیوه‌های جذاب و کاربردی مفاهیم را آموزش داده‌اند.
سعی کنید از منابع مختلف و متنوع یک مفهوم را بخوانید (کتاب‌های مختلف، وب، وب‌گاه‌های مختلف، احیاناً نرم‌افزارهای آموزشی). نه این که خیلی وقت بگذارید بلکه طوری که مفاهیم را سریع‌تر بفهمید یا برایتان جذاب شود. من کامپایلر را پاس نکرده بودم و همین کار را کردم: اول از روی جزوه‌ی پارسه (قاسم ثانی) خواندم، بعد که دیدم بعضی قسمت‌ها را نمی‌فهمم یا خسته‌کننده شده به سراغ کتاب مرجع رفتم و بعد از این که خسته شدم در وب گشتم ببینم راجع بهش مطلب آموزشی چی هست، و مرتب بین این منابع می‌چرخیدم. در نتیجه مفاهیم نسبتاً مشکلی مثل تجزیه‌ی LR و LALR رو تونستم خودم به خوبی و بدون تضعیف روحیه یاد بگیرم.

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز mamdos
ميشه بگيد الان فوق قبول شديد يا نه؟ كجا و چه رشته اي؟

----------


## sanaz e

دوستان اگر كسي كليد سوالات IT پارسال رو داره بزاريد ممنون ميشم. منظورم IT88 كه خيلي هم روي سوالاتش حرف و حديث هست و ميگن غلط غولوط بوده!!!!!!!! :اشتباه:

----------


## sanaz e

دوستان كليد ارشد IT88  و كليد ارشد آزاد اگر كسي داره بزاره يا آدرسشو بده ممنون ميشم و دعاتون ميكنم :گریه:  :گریه:  :متفکر:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## sniper_I

میگما :لبخند گشاده!: 
حیفه این بحث رو تعطیل کردید.
با آقای مامدوس موافقم، منم راستش همین مشکل رو با کامپایلر دارم، یه جاهایش خیلی سخته برام ولی دارم کمک باهاش کنار میام،انقد استرس نداشته باشید، من تازه شروع کردم ولی راستش زیاد استرس ندارم، هر وقت نا امید می شم یا خسته به دانشگاهی که دوست درام قبول شم فکر می کنم و دوباره روحیم رو بدست میارم. در مورد درس هایی و بخش هایی هم که مشکل دارم سعی می کنم بزارمشون برا وقتی که ذهنم ازاداترو آماده تره، مثلا جمعه ها...
مثلا یکی از جملاتی که خیلی بهم انرژی می ده اینه :
*من شکست را هم شکست می دهم
یا این صرب المثل اسکاتلندی :
راه برو،اگه خسته شدی، بدو...
*

----------


## محسن بابائی

سلام . منم کلید IT88 را می خوام . دوستان اگر کسی داره بزاره . مرسی

----------


## elhamafsane

سلام دانشجوی ترم 5 فیزیک هستم لطفا بایه برنامه برای اینکه  چند ساعتو چنددرس در روز بخوانم واز پایه ها شروع کنم یادرسای ترم 5راهنماییم کنید در ضمن اینم بم بگید که تست زنی رو از کی شروع کنم متشکرم

----------


## noshabeh

به نظر من خواندن برای فوق - در رشته کامپیوتر با این پذیرش کمش
فقط وقت کشی میباشد

اما خوب 1 بار امتحان کنید شاید ..............................

----------


## pooyar

همون روش هایی که برای کنکور ورودی دانشگاه ها میگن روش های بدی نیست. با این تفاوت که میشه یه جورایی بهینه هم بشه. پیرو نظر برخی از دوستان این کنکور خوندن میتونه وقت کشی باشه چون حقیقت اینه که همه قرار نیست توش موفق باشن. اما یک سری شرایط خاصی بیشتر  باعث موفقیت میشه برای خودم اینا جواب داد:
1- ورزش - ترجیحا هوازی ( محیط باشگاه به دلیل سنگینی هوا شدیدا به مغز فشار میاره و خستگی حاصل از اون فکر نکنم باعث موفقیت کسی شده باشه!!!! )
2- تغذیه مناسب - زندگی خوابگاهی هیچ مانعی برای کنکور نیست  به شرطی که برنامه ساعتی و کیفیتی غذا رعایت بشه. مصرف قرص های ویتامین - Multi vitamin- ( به قیمت 2000 تومان میشه یک بسته تهیه کرد ) و میوه های تازه به این قضایا کمک می کنه.
3- خواب مناسب - به یک باره خواب رو از 8 ساعت در روز به 2 ساعت در روز کم نکنید. منطقی بخوابید. سعی کنید شب ها بخوابید.
تا اینجا مقدمات بود که سیستم بدن و ذهن آماده پذیرش شرایط خاص بشه:
4- از حدود تیر و مرداد به کنکور فکر کنید! دیگه برنامه زندگیتون می خواد تغییر کنه!
5- از مرداد کنکور آزمایشی اسم بنویسید. منابع اصلی پیدا کنید.
6- از شهریور حداقل 4 ساعت در روز رو به کنکور اختصاص بدید. حداکثر هم 8 ساعت. به نظرم بیشتر از این فشار های روانی بدی رو وارد می کنه. به مرور در ماه های بعد این زمان رو افزایش بدید. در حدی که بهتون فشار نیاد و اعمال حیاتی تون دچار مشکل نشه!!!
7- برای درس خواندن برنامه هفتگی داشته باشید. مهم نیست که یک کتاب در یک وعده تمام شود. مهم این است که در یک هفته از هر درس اصلی یک مقداری خوانده شده باشد و برای این مقدار حتما به صورت ماهیانه برنامه ریزی کنید. در این مقطع شما کلی وقت برای تمام کردن درس ها دارید. 
هر روز که میشینید از اول برنامه ریزی نکنید! این کار واقعا آفت درس خوندنه! فقط یک بار یا کمی بیشتر!

8- اگر وقت کم می آورید از کارهای زائد و عادت های غیر ضروری کم کنید. مثلا می توانید کمتر با تلفن صحبت کنید! نه اینکه اصلا این کار رو نکنید!

9- خوابیدن آخرین چیزی است که در هنگام وقت کم آوردن حذف می کنید. اگر با انگیزه و دلیل برای خودتان خواب را کم کنید در طول روز خواب آلوده نخواهید بود. سعی کنید این کم کردن به صورت دائمی باشد نه به صورت شانسی و بنا به نیاز. یعنی میزان خواب روزانه از 8 ه 7 کم شود. برای تمام روزهای هفته نه فقط سه شنبه ها.

10- اگر دانشجو هستید ( خود من موقع کنکور ارشد بودم ) برنامه را با ساعت های دانشگاه تنظیم کنید و حتما به آن مقید باشید.

11- یادتان باشد فقط 6 ماه زندگیتان اینگونه سنگدل و سخت خواهد گذشت پس از نه (NO) گفتن هراسی نداشته باشید. بعد از کنکور فرصت جبران زیادی دارید. 

12- تمام درس ها رو بخونید. آن هایی که در طول تحصیل 4 ساله بیشتر مسلط هستید را اول بخوانید. بعد مباحثی را که مطرح شده و از چارچوب آن اطلاع دارید را بیشتر بخوانید و در نهایت سراغ مطالبی که هم سخت است و هم در طول دوره لیسانس هیچگاه آن ها را ندیده اید بروید. این روش یه جورایی شبیه الگوریتم Max Benefit هست!

13- ماه آخر ( دی و بهمن ) فقط مطالبی را که خواندید را بخوانید. اگر هم دانشجو هستید و امتحانات فاینال دارید این درس ها را می توانید با برنامه ریزی موازی کنکور بخوانید و از این فرصت استفاده کنید.

14- از دست دادن بعضی از روزها در طول دوره کاملا طبیعی است. پس زیاد سخت نگیرید!


اگر این موارد بالا به نظرتون درسته اجراش کنید. اگر نیست روش خودتون رو کشف کنید.

----------


## hamsayegi

سلام دوستان
من سربازم به خاطر وقت کمی که دارم تصمیم گرفتم دو تا از دروس ریاضی رو با معماری و سیستم تو دروس مشتکر و مدارهای الکتریکی تو هوش رو نخونم.
نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## attar_m2009

دانلود رایگان جزوات ارشد پارسه همرا یا صدای استاد و فیلم کلاسی
مشاوره و برنامه ریزی توسط رتبه های برتر 

www.it90.ir

www.itkonkor.com

----------

